# Question about collars in obedience/rally



## Shandwill

For those of you who compete in obedience and/or rally, what type of collar does your dog wear in the ring? 
After observing several handlers using choke chains this weekend at a show, I was surprised/perplexed and spoke with my trainer. I understand, clearly, why prong collars, electronic collars, etc. are not permitted (according to AKC regulations). I guess I am surprised that chokers are permitted yet snap-around nylon collars are not. If chains are permitted, does that mean that fur-savers are permitted, too?
I guess flat buckle collars are the best way to avoid all this confusion, even if they disappear in Russia's coat


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim

I use either my show chains or a toggle chain collar


----------



## petpeeve

Perhaps you can clarify for me what a "snap-around nylon collar" actually is ? Sorry, I've never heard that term before ..  .. sounds like what I call a basic flat-buckle collar, but you seem to differentiate the two in your post.


IMO, if a person wishes to use a choke collar to correct during initial training that's their prerogative, but by the time they step into the Novice ring the dog should be capable of performing / passing the excercises without this. Plus, a handler is not permitted to correct their dog during the run anyways, so it does appear to be rather useless. 

Furthermore, if the intent is to progress to Open and Utility, then the type of collar becomes irrelevant since these classes are performed entirely off-leash.


With these thoughts in mind, I advocate flat-buckle collars for both training AND competing at all levels ... but "whatever works for YOU works for ME" is my general stance.


----------



## MrsBoats

In UKC and AKC rally and obedience, both flat, buckle collars (with no tags) and slip/choke collars are allowed. I do show my rottie in AKC and UKC events with a fur saver slip collar. Not one person has said anything to me because it is accepted. You don't see it often, but it is allowed. I'm not trying to make a statement with it nor do I work him in Schutzhund. I just love the look of a fur saver on a Rottweiler. 

In APDT rally you can only use a flat buckle collar. Choke/slip collars are unacceptable there.


----------



## LazyGRanch713

Tag learned his rally moves 90% off leash, so the collar for him is a moot point. When we trial on the 10th, he'll be wearing his "fancy" leather collar, and an extremely (and I do mean extremely) thin 6 foot leather leash.


----------



## Shandwill

petpeeve said:


> Perhaps you can clarify for me what a "snap-around nylon collar" actually is ? Sorry, I've never heard that term before ..  .. sounds like what I call a basic flat-buckle collar, but you seem to differentiate the two in your post.


They are sometimes referred to as Volhard collars. Here's a pic:










Thanks to everyone for your responses! Additional input/experiences/opinions would continue to be appreciated.


----------



## dobedvm

fur savers are 100% legal AS LONG AS they dont have the herm sprenger teeeeeeeny weeeeeny little tag on them, which is not legal and you can be excused for that. rah has shown in pretty much every trial in his fur saver, save for CDSP and APDT. berlin typically shows on a flat braided leather collar except for in agility.


----------

